

VISA, Mastercard, and Comcast supports SOPA too - steventruong

Per http://venturebeat.com/2011/12/22/list-of-sopa-supporters/<p>With everyone talking about Godaddy today, I thought this would be interesting to bring up...<p>I live in the bay area and there aren't a whole lot of options for fast internet here (and I imagine that's true for a lot of places). Comcrap seems to have a monopoly for decent speeds and not using them like transferring domains off Godaddy doesn't seem to be as easy (or rather the options are not comparable).<p>Worse, VISA and Mastercard, the two most widely accepted credit card companies (and on debits) also support SOPA. Kinda shitty.<p>I briefed over the list and I "think" those are the obvious ones I can see that would directly affect me aside from Godaddy.<p>Anyone else have any thoughts on this? Clearly singling out Godaddy alone doesn't address these other companies, some of which I think affects others here... I guess others here are more critical of Godaddy because they serve the web? I guess in the same sense you can say Comcast grants access to the web and VISA and Mastercard drives transactions. Legitimately, I am wondering if others are willing to prove a point with one company, are they willing to do so with others (including the above).
======
wakoumel
I agree with your point that singling out a domain provider is not the only
thing we should be doing. I guess you could pay in cash rather than use your
Visa/Mastercard, but in monopolies like this we're sort of screwed because
they can act with impunity and we stil have to use their services. Any ideas
on how to hurt these companies would be great, I want to make their bottom
line pay for the shit they're trying to shove down our throats.

~~~
cmatthias
Visa and MasterCard are not the only credit card companies. I use American
Express almost exclusively, which doesn't seem to be on the list.

------
steventruong
Linky: <http://venturebeat.com/2011/12/22/list-of-sopa-supporters/>

------
gasull
And VISA and Mastercard helped censoring WikiLeaks in the past, illegally
blocking its funds.

------
pasbesoin
If Sonic is an option, inquire with them. Stand up company with a good product
and good policy. If you want more than my word for it, Tim O'Reilly has
tweeted favorably about them. (Of course, a 1 Gbps trial rollout in Sebastopol
doesn't hurt!) And Google has used them, IIRC, for their trial rollout in the
Stanford area.

